
Ask HN: Why is news of Richard Stallman being suppressed? - lettergram
I generally understand political stuff being shut down, but Stallman is arguably one of the founders of &quot;hacker&quot; culture. Seems a bit off that news of him stepping down from GNU would be off the front page.<p>You can see yourself:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hn.algolia.com&#x2F;?dateRange=last24h&amp;page=0&amp;prefix=true&amp;query=gnu&amp;sort=byPopularity&amp;type=story
======
minimaxir
The main thread appears to be flamewar-killed:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21103133](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21103133)

There is also doubt that it is an authentic message.

------
cjbprime
It's been one of the most commented articles already, so it's not that it's
forbidden to talk about. There's just not much point having the same
discussion again when he steps down from another similar position.

------
Alex3917
It was on the front page for quite a while. But more importantly, HN was
really founded as a place for folks interested in startups rather than open
source, and I suspect most folks here find a lot of the open source folks to
be kind of cringeworthy in general. E.g. unlike Slashdot readers, I doubt most
people here really want to be associated with folks like ESR or RMS.

~~~
dang
I probably should point out that the open-source community has always been and
still is fully welcome here. HN is large, it contains multitudes.

~~~
Alex3917
Fair. I didn't mean to disparage open source in general. My issue is that I
think there are a bunch of positions that certain prominent open source folks
have taken that, if you were to advocate for them in the workplace, would
likely trigger a discrimination lawsuit.

